# Audi Fat Five Wheel Weight??



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone know the weight of a stock fat five wheel without tire?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I believe it's ~21 lbs.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

20v master said:


> I believe it's ~21 lbs.




Thanks!


----------



## EUROmullet18T (Mar 13, 2010)

was looking into this myself and i believe they way 25lbs a piece


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

EUROmullet18T said:


> was looking into this myself and i believe they way 25lbs a piece


 I think this is true because I know my 19.4lb wheels are MUCH lighter than the stock fat 5s


----------

